# TOMY Micro Slot Set



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Anybody here anything about this? Is it real?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzt3eGxKxcQ


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Some one is selling a set on ebay right now.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Interesting.

From the looks of it they drive a lot like T-jets.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

They are kind of cute and even make TJets look huge. Look to be true HO scale 1:87. You could probably setup a decent little track on a coffee table. The videos make them look like they have one speed, slow, but maybe a little 12V power would make them raceable. Judging from the glass of liquor shown in one of the pictures I don't thinks they are targeting these for little kids.


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is the ebay link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310086187446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=021


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

has any body seen these in person??
looking at the cars on the key board on ebay pic they look the size of a tjet


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hmmmm -- I'm in for a couple cars but only if I can run them on my HO track. I have no need for a 2-lane system with an autopilot setting.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The You tube interview suggests that these are "true" 1/87th scale.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

mahorsc said:


> has any body seen these in person??
> looking at the cars on the key board on ebay pic they look the size of a tjet


 
These are true HO scale (1/87th)......whichis actually smaller then Tjets and even Atlas Zingers. Look at any Wiking catalog/car and you'll know the size. BTW, they will NOT run on standard HO (as we know it) track without modifications.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

What are the cars like? What size armatures do they have?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Product home page: 

http://www.takaratomy.co.jp/products/owners/

They look very small, but they do look pretty nice :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have one. I'll post some pics tomorrow. 
they're small, very small. the chassis fits inside the rails. 
They're like mini gplus cars, only they're worm gear driven
I guess you could modify the picks ups to rin on HO track, but I think you'd be better off running them on an old Aurora postage stamp bus set up. 

very strange breed. 
You guys will dig the pics.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like it has possibilities. They make diecasts also it looks like. They look small scale. Some of them look pretty cool. Here is a link. 


http://www.takaratomy.co.jp/products/tomica/history/tomica/1975/index.htm


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

It sounds like they will run on my micro machines track! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Jim...*



videojimmy said:


> I have one. I'll post some pics tomorrow.
> You guys will dig the pics.


Do you know if they are planning a USA release?... Would have thought Wahoo-Steve would have mentioned it?? nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Pics*


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought two sets from the guy on ebay... couldn't resist.

I'll probably put the cars from the second set on ebay.. but I'm keeping the extra track.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Are you sure what you have (Micrex) and this new Owners stuff is exactly the same?

The Owners cars have a gear next to the wheel....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

no, I,m not sure.. but I guess I'll find out, huh?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Here is a picture:










Nothing like the Micrex stuff, which I guess was a 1980s product? Scale looks the same though.










Judging by this pic of a Micrex next to a Tyco from Sluggers site.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Would have thought Wahoo-Steve would have mentioned it??


Steve is RaceMasters, not Tomy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great but I can't see stuff in the other HO size. Would hate to think about detaiiling one of these.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Top speed?

Boring?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I bought two sets from the guy on ebay... couldn't resist.
> 
> I'll probably put the cars from the second set on ebay.. but I'm keeping the extra track.


Do the sets come with 2 cars? I thought I read they only come with 1.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

You get one Toyata 2000GT and one Nissan Fairlady Z33


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

got them in yesterday.... look even smaller then Tomy Micrex.. and it does come with 2 cars, but only the Toyota comes in a nice display box, the other comes in a plastic bag.

Will test set this week and post review. 

Might put the other one up on ebay, will decide after testing


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I keep looking in this thread and thinking, "I wonder if I can make these Revell Praline bodies fit on those chassis."


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Whats with the truck rear tires?

Marty


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

On the Micrex? No idea.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

How come there are no pictures and reviews of these sets yet?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! Finally Japan decides to try to compete with Germany's faller road system!!! With slot cars!! That explains the cruise control Doba, and why my track is switchable from hand controllers to cruise control..After the kids are in bed, I run my table by myself...2 trains/4 slots...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Pictures!*

OK... let's start with the cars....

























the chassis has small tabs, a mini version of AFX body and chassis mounting
















Looks ike a ZIP ZAP type of can motor... which gives it ore power than you might think.


The power supply ... runs on 6 AAA batteries.. 3 per lane









hooks to the track through a USB connection


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the controller... even has a button to lock in lock your speed.. for auto pilot.









the kit... slightly bigger than a family size cearel box...


















all in all. it a very neat little set. fits on a small card table... cars are fast enough to fly off the track... wish there a few more straights though.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yeah, definitely needs more straights. Nice bodies, very different. There's a guy in Japan selling some sets on e-bay. 

And only 4.5 volts per lane? Wow. Does it have an jack for plug-in power supply?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

No jack for a power supply... each lane has it.s own 3 battery compartment


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for showing Jimmy. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, looks well built and nicely detailed. Good start. Thanks for the report.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

The track appears to be high quality in its construction. I wish their HO track looked as good.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

it's definately much thicker and stronger track than regular Tomy.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Are the cars a lot of fun to drive on the track? 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they're fast enough, for such a small layout.. and they don;' have magnets... so they slide through the turns.. and I like that!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I guess you dont have enough cars to consider trying to get one to run on Tomy track?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

You'd burn the motors out if you did rig one to run on a Tomy track... each cars runs on a mere 4.5 volts


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*slide on jimmy*



videojimmy said:


> they're fast enough, for such a small layout.. and they don;' have magnets... so they slide through the turns.. and I like that!


kEWL, kEWL, Kewl...nice pics Jimmy...thank you for posting this up & keep slidding man.

Bob...like the slide myself...zilla


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Saw a set on epay last night. Opening bid was $125. I'll pass for now.


----------

